# NetworkManager no longer working after world upgrade

## biergaizi

Oops, my NetworkManager no longer working after world upgrade.

I can see all wireless networks in nm-applet, but I can not conncet to any network. If I click a network, applet will said "Disconnected..."

Very tricky...

/var/log/messages:

```
Sep 16 10:42:23 localhost syslog-ng[2528]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.3.5'

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[1469]: <info> caught signal 15, shutting down normally.

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[1469]: <info> (eth1): now unmanaged

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[1469]: <info> (eth1): device state change: disconnected -> unmanaged (reason 'removed') [30 10 36]

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[1469]: <info> (eth1): cleaning up...

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[1469]: <info> (eth1): taking down device.

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[1469]: <info> (eth0): now unmanaged

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[1469]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unavailable -> unmanaged (reason 'removed') [20 10 36]

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[1469]: <info> (eth0): cleaning up...

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[1469]: <info> (eth0): taking down device.

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[1469]: <info> exiting (success)

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.9.6.0) is starting...

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> WEXT support is enabled

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost dbus[1238]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' (using servicehelper)

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initializing!

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: management mode: managed

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: global:modules-wpa_supplicant

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type (0x426965726761697A6920436F6D70757465722053747564696F) = 802-11-wireless

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost dbus[1238]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:0x426965726761697A6920436F6D70757465722053747564696F, id:Biergaizi Computer Studio, uuid: 6c02958f-caec-a4e7-9b75-f4861abc7fdc

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using mode: infrastructure

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: wireless_setting added for 0x426965726761697A6920436F6D70757465722053747564696F

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: updating wireless security settings (0x426965726761697A6920436F6D70757465722053747564696F).

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Found error: Missing WPA_PSK for WPA-PSK key management

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Hostname updated to: tux

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initialzation complete!

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> Loaded plugin ifnet: (C) 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation, Inc. To report bugs please use bugs.gentoo.org with [networkmanager] or [qiaomuf] prefix.

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (144124704) ... get_connections.

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (144124704) connections count: 0

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ... 

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    keyfile:     error: invalid or missing connection property '(null)/connection setting not found'

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> trying to start the modem manager...

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> found WiFi radio killswitch rfkill0 (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:01:04.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0) (driver (unknown))

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost dbus[1238]: [system] Activating service name='org.bluez' (using servicehelper)

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost dbus[1238]: [system] Activated service 'org.bluez' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): driver does not support SSID scans (scan_capa 0x00).

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): using WEXT for WiFi device control

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <error> [1347763350.984850] [nm-device-wifi.c:2733] real_update_permanent_hw_address(): (eth1): unable to read permanent MAC address (error 0)

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ipw2100' ifindex: 3)

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): now managed

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): bringing up device.

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): preparing device.

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

Sep 16 10:42:30 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <warn> failed to allocate link cache: (-10) Operation not supported

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth0): carrier is OFF

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'e100' ifindex: 2)

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth0): now managed

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth0): bringing up device.

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> Added default wired connection 'Wired connection 1' for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:01:08.0/net/eth0

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> NetworkManager is running with OpenRC...

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <warn> bluez error getting default adapter: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1) supports 1 scan SSIDs

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): supplicant interface state: starting -> ready

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available') [20 30 42]

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <warn> Trying to remove a non-existant call id.

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): supplicant interface state: ready -> inactive

Sep 16 10:42:31 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1) supports 1 scan SSIDs

Sep 16 10:42:33 localhost /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[2534]: WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Adding 802-11-wireless connection

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Adding network for Biergaizi Computer Studio

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Deleting network for Biergaizi Computer Studio

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Deleting security for Biergaizi Computer Studio

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:0x426965726761697A6920436F6D70757465722053747564696F, id:Biergaizi Computer Studio, uuid: 6c02958f-caec-a4e7-9b75-f4861abc7fdc

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Writing to /etc/conf.d/net

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Added new connection: Biergaizi Computer Studio, result: success

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: global:modules-wpa_supplicant

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type (0x426965726761697A6920436F6D70757465722053747564696F) = 802-11-wireless

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:0x426965726761697A6920436F6D70757465722053747564696F, id:Biergaizi Computer Studio, uuid: 6c02958f-caec-a4e7-9b75-f4861abc7fdc

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using mode: infrastructure

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: wireless_setting added for 0x426965726761697A6920436F6D70757465722053747564696F

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: updating wireless security settings (0x426965726761697A6920436F6D70757465722053747564696F).

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Found error: Missing WPA_PSK for WPA-PSK key management

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> Activation (eth1) starting connection 'Biergaizi Computer Studio'

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> Activation (eth1/wireless): access point 'Biergaizi Computer Studio' has security, but secrets are required.

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): device state change: config -> need-auth (reason 'none') [50 60 0]

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost mate-keyring-daemon[2588]: GLib-GIO: Settings schema 'org.mate.crypto.cache' is not installed

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <warn> No agents were available for this request.

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): device state change: need-auth -> failed (reason 'no-secrets') [60 120 7]

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> Marking connection 'Biergaizi Computer Studio' invalid.

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <warn> Activation (eth1) failed for connection 'Biergaizi Computer Studio'

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Sep 16 10:42:39 localhost NetworkManager[2554]: <info> (eth1): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

Sep 16 10:42:40 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: global:modules-wpa_supplicant

Sep 16 10:42:40 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

Sep 16 10:42:40 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type (0x426965726761697A6920436F6D70757465722053747564696F) = 802-11-wireless

Sep 16 10:42:40 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:0x426965726761697A6920436F6D70757465722053747564696F, id:Biergaizi Computer Studio, uuid: 6c02958f-caec-a4e7-9b75-f4861abc7fdc

Sep 16 10:42:40 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using mode: infrastructure

Sep 16 10:42:40 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: wireless_setting added for 0x426965726761697A6920436F6D70757465722053747564696F

Sep 16 10:42:40 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: updating wireless security settings (0x426965726761697A6920436F6D70757465722053747564696F).

Sep 16 10:42:40 localhost NetworkManager[2554]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Found error: Missing WPA_PSK for WPA-PSK key management

```

----------

## cach0rr0

a chunk of the errors in that output hint at the idea that your wireless network's password is lost

as in, you simply need to re-enter it. 

dont use NM myself so that's an only partially-educated guess

----------

## biergaizi

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> a chunk of the errors in that output hint at the idea that your wireless network's password is lost
> 
> as in, you simply need to re-enter it. 
> 
> dont use NM myself so that's an only partially-educated guess

 

I can not input the password. After I click the wireless network, it says "Disconnected" at once.

----------

## dambacher

I was hit by the same problem.

I found out that it is because the old version of nm-applet was still running 

just logout and log in again so that your nm-applet gets restartet

or manually kill and start it.

----------

## Martux

Having the same problem with net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.6.0 and KDE-4.9.1.

It will simply always not connect to my mobile-broadband connection. All works fine if I use net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r7 again. Restarting KDE or even r-entering my access point data does not work. Anybody else got this problem?

----------

## biergaizi

 *dambacher wrote:*   

> I was hit by the same problem.
> 
> I found out that it is because the old version of nm-applet was still running 
> 
> just logout and log in again so that your nm-applet gets restartet
> ...

 

I rebooted many times. But the networking seems fully stop working  :Sad: 

----------

## Leo Laursen

I've had the same problem for some time. wpa_supplicant works just fine, but nm-applet/networkmanager won't connect.

It wouldn't matter, except that gnome forces the networkmanager use flag on me, only to fill the log with errors that systemd can't start networkmanager.

----------

## qdii

I have had the same problem since world update. 

When establishing a wifi connection using NetworkManager:

 *Quote:*   

> [   61.743009] wlan0: authenticate with **:**:**:**:**:**
> 
> [   61.756585] wlan0: send auth to **:**:**:**:**:** (try 1/3)
> 
> [   61.758401] wlan0: authenticated
> ...

 

When using dhpcpd and wpa_supplicant:

 *Quote:*   

> [ 9607.395885] wlan0: authenticate with **:**:**:**:**:**
> 
> [ 9607.401738] wlan0: send auth to **:**:**:**:**:** (try 1/3)
> 
> [ 9607.406853] wlan0: authenticated
> ...

 

I will post my networkmanager log later

----------

## qdii

Here is my NetworkManager log for a disconnected session:

 *Quote:*   

> NetworkManager[7577]: <info> Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'SOME_ESSID_NAME'
> 
> NetworkManager[7577]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]
> 
> NetworkManager[7577]: <debug> [1348249143.991388] [nm-manager.c:506] manager_device_state_changed(): stopping connectivity checks
> ...

 

----------

